# Sony Vegas 7.0



## skilla (12. Dezember 2007)

Hätte ma ne frage,^^
immer wenn ich in Vegas nen Movie öffne das ich bearbeiten will
kann man nur den Sound hören...
da wird unten rechts in dem kleinen fenster kein bild angezeigt ( Es konnten keine Streamattribute ermittelt werden )
weis einer warum 
^^

falsches forum deswegen 2 ma :O^^


----------



## mastersound (12. Januar 2008)

hi
überprüf noch mal das quellmaterial ob das in ordnung ist.guck auch ob die formate überhaupt auch auf vegas laufen.....solllte das alles jedoch in ordnung seien,dann würd ich vegas noch mal neu installieren.
hatte auch mal so nen ähnliches problemchen.nach der neuinstallation wars nicht mehr da.grüsse


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

öhm... naja es kann sein - falss du eine "nicht originale" version besitzt, brauchst nichts dazu sagen^^ - das vllt. das programm beschädigt ist.

vielleicht ist das video nicht unterstützt oder kaputt ist.

um was für dateien handelt es sich
falls du z.B. "filme" von einer dvd bearbeiten willst (z.B. wie LOTW), dann kann es sein das diese daten einfach geschützt sind.

wenn alles nichts hilft, dann solltest du die readme studieren^^ oder zumindest das nutzerhandbuch. falls das auch nichts mehr bringt, dann einfach mal neu installieren.

MfG   ApoCx


----------

